# Take a picture



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

no picture, but gas here in BC peaked at 2.10 CDN/litre. Converting that to US dollars (1.64 USD/litre) and then to gallons gives us 6.21 USD /gallon.

ouch.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

The local news here is predicting $5/gallon in Florida before the end of the month, and $7-$10/gallon by the time the summer travel season begins.

But that's just price increases based on fear. If there is an actual shortage instead, the prices would end up capped but then we could have WWII style rationing.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

I hate the profit taking going on and I know it hurts folks but to be surprised it will keep going up is denial 

I'm old enough to know or remember multiple gas crisis in USA and people reacted the same except went and got smaller fuel efficient vehicles. 

Now even my 3 looks tiny compared to the gas hogging monster SUVs and trucks out there. Humans are surprisingly bad at learning from history aren't we.

Sorry for tangent


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

JasonF said:


> The local news here is predicting $5/gallon in Florida before the end of the month, and $7-$10/gallon by the time the summer travel season begins.
> 
> But that's just price increases based on fear. If there is an actual shortage instead, the prices would end up capped but then we could have WWII style rationing.


It's nuts! Just drove past a couple gas stations and we're at $4.50 here in the suburbs of Chicago (city is $5+). I'm 40yo and still remember when it was $1! We're still in early March. What'll happen when schools go into spring break and demand will increase? What about this summer when most COVID mandates have been lifted and we'll see people finally travelling after being couped up indoors/locally for two years.

I was legitamtely considering a Honda Civic for my daughter who'll start driving soon, but that notion is out the window. $50 fill up for a Civic!!!!?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I do want to caution though, because I try to be aware of the way human nature tends to work, all EV owners as the gas prices go up:

As gas prices go to insane levels and/or possibly end up rationed, expect a lot of anger, violence, and vandalism from gas car drivers. I wouldn't be surprised if we see a lot more scratched up Teslas, broken windows, and/or destroyed charging stations as we close into summer. Especially because some of them might have to give up vacation drives because it's too expensive.

That might also lead to our insurance rates increasing as they have to cover a rash of damage, and in some cities (most likely in California and NY, where police like to blame the victim) you might have police departments urging people with EV's to limit their driving and keep the cars in a garage to avoid attracting violence.

Edit: Just as I type this, a worldwide ban on Russian oil is going into effect. So we're definitely going to have a worldwide shortage now.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JasonF said:


> Edit: Just as I type this, a worldwide ban on Russian oil is going into effect. So we're definitely going to have a worldwide shortage now.


All I've seen is that the U.S. plans a Russian oil ban, but no other countries. We don't get much oil from Russia, and we're not a big customer of theirs, so that shouldn't affect much by itself.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

garsh said:


> All I've seen is that the U.S. plans a Russian oil ban, but no other countries. We don't get much oil from Russia, and we're not a big customer of theirs, so that shouldn't affect much by itself.


Technically that's true. BUT, it doesn't account for the fact that Russia is a charter member of OPEC, an organization that has already promised to cut production if Russia asks them to. And Russia _will_ ask them to.

It also doesn't account for the fact that as the news gets out, everyone in the US with a gas vehicle will head to the gas station at once, and within 48 hours all of the stored supply of gas will be gone. There is a lag before the refineries and deliveries catch up, but most people don't realize the consequences of hoarding - they just see that all the stations are dry, and therefore there is a shortage. You remember what happened when a pipeline that only serves a few states broke, and we ended up with a nationwide shortage!


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

JasonF said:


> Technically that's true. BUT, it doesn't account for the fact that Russia is a charter member of OPEC, an organization that has already promised to cut production if Russia asks them to. And Russia _will_ ask them to.
> 
> It also doesn't account for the fact that as the news gets out, everyone in the US with a gas vehicle will head to the gas station at once, and within 48 hours all of the stored supply of gas will be gone. There is a lag before the refineries and deliveries catch up, but most people don't realize the consequences of hoarding - they just see that all the stations are dry, and therefore there is a shortage. You remember what happened when a pipeline that only serves a few states broke, and we ended up with a nationwide shortage!


Yeah, it was funny when it was about toilet paper, not so much when it's gas and absolutely necessary for day to day operations of society.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

shareef777 said:


> Yeah, it was funny when it was about toilet paper, not so much when it's gas and absolutely necessary for day to day operations of society.


TP wasn't required for absolute necessary operations around your household and society. I argue that it was, at least mine!

I also argue we never had a shortage of TP, just millions of people that wanted more then their fair share.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

GDN said:


> TP wasn't required for absolute necessary operations around your household and society. I argue that it was, at least mine!
> 
> I also argue we never had a shortage of TP, just millions of people that wanted more then their fair share.


Lets just say that a lack of TP wouldn't stop anyone from going. When you gotta go, you gotta go. You'll figure out the details later 😂

If you're out of gas (wether it's because of inventory or affordability), walking 20mi to work (or for a medical emergency) is a whole different story. Lives truly are on the line.


----------

